# Help me put together "the list"



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You did a good job, I can't think of much more at the moment, but how about a heavy duty shop broom? And if you go with a bobcat skidsteer, list all the attachments, such as your roundbale spike attachment.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Good idea Karen! Thank you

I also am adding:

White board for communication/worming schedules etc
White board markers
Stall Signs
Barn Signs
Phone


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sexy buff stable boy....


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

We have decided we are doing the coverall arena and possibly doing coverall for our barn. We are doing two wash stalls in the barn and an outdoor wash rack and separate hay storage as well. 

I am so excited that this is finally happening! This has been my life long dream and its going to be happening! Hmm a sexy buff stable boy... since hubby is always away I like this idea :lol:


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel the need to add unnecessary items to your list:

Horses. More horses.
At last two dogs to chase around and bark at each other in the lesson arena, especially during beginner lessons
Umpteen barn cats
Cool seasonal decoration
Cool horse mail box
Four wheeler
Tons of signs to put on the road to let everyone know there is a for serious barn RIGHT HERE

I could think of more but you would probably hunt me down.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Almost forgot, hydrants for outdoors, year round, and 220 amp service (that's the pricey thing!)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I have the two dogs :rofl: 
I want a four wheeler though!

As for signs... I don't want anyone knowing where my barn is unless they have too :twisted:


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Leaf blower and an extra battery if you go electric
Quick hose connectors for all hoses and spouts
At least one pocket hose. Its sooo light weight and compact that have a couple around for random needs.

I've done this before and recently here some suggestions and advice:
Price compare using Google Shopping: Google Shopping 
You can use keywords or specific brands and sizes but it saved me a BUTTLOAD of money.

When you have a choice of colors choose black. Powder coated, plastic color, bridle hooks, saddle racks etc, get black. Its usually cheaper than colors, and to get splashes of color decorate elsewhere. The only exception to this are colored buckets for horses that get supplements. everybody has their own colored bucket, or a black bucket with a colored piece of electrical tape on the handle with their name.

However many bridle racks you think you need in your tackroom, double it, and if you have the money, triple it. 

In my private home barn where I keep my tack, I have two horses and 17 bridle racks and I still wish I would have bought more and planned more space to accomadate even more. And again this is a tack room for only the two horses I keep at home.

You can seem them in my post here:
http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/tack-rooms-102890/

If you can't afford a ton of bridle racks, I find the larger cat food cans with a single nail hammered right through the center work just as well, you can even paint them to match the rest of your hardware.

I was REDICULOUSLY excited when I bought my first horse farm, and I wish I would have spent as much time planning my mud and manure management as I did shopping for the stuff I need.

It's not as fun, I've spent 5 times more on mud, manure and pasture management that I did on setting up and equiping a full barn. Plus you set up a barn once, mud, manure and pasture are ongoing and forever.

So my number 1 piece of equipment to invest in is a bunch of hoofgrid or stablegrids installed around all heavy traffic areas 

Introduction to HoofGrid™ equine footing and flooring grid systems
Home


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Whoa, sounds way cool! Congratulations on the new plans!
So if it was MY barn and my funds were unlimited....
I might add to the list

Smoke detectors
Barn phone with limited long distance access and emergency numbers programed in
Mixing spoons for feed room
Extra lead ropes
Those legal signs you have to post telling everyone that when they die as a result of interacting with horses, it is not your fault.
Cones or letters for the riding arena
?Mirrors for the arena?
Chairs for lesson watchers
?A way to tape and replay lessons?
Pre-teen girls to muck stalls for you and to help oogle the sexy stable hand

And most importantly... a Keuring coffee machine and a mini-fridge to hold half-n-hal... er, i mean, horse vaccines.

If I think of anything else, I will add it on...

Man, have fun!!! Whoo-hoo!!! Party on at the tack shop!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Powder room , to powder what ever needs powdering (and it might not be your nose)
Shoe shine to buff your boots, or hooves on show days.
hair dryer to get rid of "helmet hair"
hot tub, for after ride aches and pains
wetbar, for after ride aches and pains


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I disagree on the smoke detectors. I thought it was an obvious item but I ended up having to pull them all down b/c the dust in the barn kept making them go off. No matter how much I tried to keep them clean they would always go off and spook the horses. Also there would never be anyone in the barn or close enough to hear them at night. 

The best we could do is:
Have a no tollerence no smoking policy. 
Clean dust and cobwebs as often as possible
Keep hay area clean.
Add baby proof plugs or covers to all electrical outlets.
Keep fire extinguishers prominent, maintained and plentiful.

Farriers, that use furnaces and hot shoe are limited to a specific gravel area and must hose down the area when they're done. No matter what.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Fans - ceiling or wall mounted


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm, yeah, I can see the problem with smoke detectors. On the boat they go off all the time too, so we just take out the batteries. I didn't think of dust and spooking the horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You forgot one VERY important item....

ME!!!

Congrats, girlie!! I'm so excited for you!

Shovels. Lots. They grow legs and/or all congregate around one muck bucket at the furthest point away from where you need them. Actually, put them on retractable lanyards. 
Big manure forks. Not the dinky little ones. 
Flat feed pans.
Duct tape. 
Flashlights. 
Toilet paper and towels for the bathroom. 
Washing machine. A pay-per-use washing machine!!!
Large oversize sink with hot water faucet. 
Pressure washer. 
Brooms. Lots of them and good quality. 
Cross ties or straight tie rings. 
Lockers for boarders? Go as big as you possibly can. Space for people to bring in their own lockers. 
Blanket racks/pegs. Lots and lots. 
Hoof picks at arena doors. 
Large hanging calendar whiteboard for shows and lesson times. 
Jump poles/standards/fillers?
Traffic cones for directing various stuff. 

But seriously.. I need to convince Rich that we need to move out east!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

How fun! Spending someone else's money! Can I play too?


A radio!! I love listening to music while doing barn chores and I think it relaxes the horses
Flashlights and headlamps
Extra water heaters
Large ziplock bags for bandage and leg wrap storage
Extra work gloves for chores
Mouse and fly control (a barn cat is your friend)
A posted vaccination and worming schedule
Wheelbarrow

I bought some IKEA towel racks for my blankets. They are fairly heavy and have 4 stacked bars that swing outward. These are awesome!
GRUNDTAL Towel holder with 4 bars - IKEA

I agree on having doubler triple the number of bridle / halter hooks you think you need.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Koolio said:


> I bought some IKEA towel racks for my blankets. They are fairly heavy and have 4 stacked bars that swing outward. These are awesome!
> GRUNDTAL Towel holder with 4 bars - IKEA
> 
> I agree on having doubler triple the number of bridle / halter hooks you think you need.


So weird! I bought the Ikea Gruntal drying rack for my English saddle pads. It keeps them organized and compactly stored. http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/90219297/

For my western pads I bought the Abetta Saddle rack with blanket bar, it stores the pad separately so you don't need to move the saddle to get to it. :
http://m.horse.com/item/saddle-rack-and-blanket-bar/SLT312060%20BLK/?srccode=GPHORSE&gclid=COOVxLyNkroCFeU9QgodOW8AQQ

For my horse blankets I bought the Dover blanket rack with swing arms. It's a little more expensive but you can add a ton of swing arms to the single compact frame, and best of all the square swing arms allow the blankets to keep their shape which let's them dry faster. I hang blankets from it inside out and hung a heat lamp above them, for in the fall and winter to help them dry out but also make them toasty warm. And who doesn't like a warm blanket when it's snowing outside!

http://www.doversaddlery.com/swinging-rug-rack-3-arms/p/X1-27065/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow this sounds awesome!!! Honestly I have nothing to contribute, but I'm just super excited for you!

One of these days I'm going to have my own barn too -- specifically catered to re-training and rehabbing Ottbs. It also WILL have a cross country course.

Anyways congrats, good luck and have a ton of fun buying and planning! You know you will absolutely HAVE to post pictures once it is done, right?!!


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

I built my barn 4 yrs ago and am still working on it. My 72' x 110' covered arena is due to go up next week!!!

I want to agree with the suggestion of the HoofGrid or other flooring grid. Mud/footing can really make or bread a facility.

Good luck! Have fun!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You have some great suggestions here! Hope it doesn't take too long to get things up & running. But if you want to bring in outside $$, folks will have to be able to find you~~maybe a discreet ranch sign?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Everyone else has done a good job on the list just wanted to say congrats!!! I will also second wares suggestion for a skidsteer. Of all of our equipment (tractor, quad, skidsteer) that is what I use the most. DH calls it my "gas powered wheel barrow". Lol!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions everyone!! I really appreciate it! 

I am adding to the list and will update the list and share pics and stuff soon. We are looking at a property on Friday and I think its "the one"! It is a serious fixer upper but the price is right, the property has recently been used for haying. It has a solid barn on it already that is just the barn, nothing built inside. So its perfect for starting out. We will do stalls and stuff inside. We have priced out the indoor arena structure. We are going to go with tin. We are now pricing out footing to do the indoor and outdoor. 

I can't believe this is happening! I will try and get some pics of the barn and stuff when we look at it.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Wd-40.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

You ***need*** a fire safety plan and protocol(as in, no open flames near the hay) for your students and boarders. Map out a fire exit and regularly plan fire drills, requiring all people using your facilities to attend a drill and learn your protocols. In the case of liability this can be a life-saver. Same with any possible natural disasters in your geographical location. Make sure you map out a drill for handling your equine clients that's as careful as is your human drill. Especially if your stalls only have one entrance - and that entrance is inside the building, with no back doors that open to penned runs.

If you have the funding, invest in a fire-safety sprinkler system; those overhead sprinklers that set off at the sense of smoke. Be sure you find some that are resistant to dust. 

Invest in extra helmets, boots, chaps, crops, spurs, etc (in various sizes), that you can use for lesson students who forget any of the items listed. I can't tell you how many times I had to lend someone my helmet because their parents didn't read the barn requirements. Invest in decent tack for each of your lesson horses. One barn I've heard of ran into serious issues using recycled saddles for their several different lesson horses; another had custom-fit tack made for each horse they used in their lesson program. The tack room was neatly organized with each horse's tack plainly laid out. Find yourself a happy medium. 

Adequate grain/feed containers, preferably rodent proof. 
Plenty of trot poles/standards/big scary decorations/traffic cones.
Plenty of school provided halters for your horses.
Baling twine, scissors, and handy-man tools for various situations.
A good sit-down session with a lawyer to discuss everything YOU need to know before opening a place that puts you in serious liability, especially when such liabilities involve horses.
Something to drag your arenas with.
Adequate and easily found lighting in case of a power outage (a shelf full of flashlights should do.)
Grooming kits that you can provide for your horses.
A clear, concise website that highlights all of your rules of conduct at your stables, which should advertise either your location or indicate that contacting you is the only way to find your location. (Can be considered really sketchy though, doing it like this.) From the sounds of it, you want a business that runs on word-of-mouth rather than flashy signs.
A list of rules of conduct that you should teach your clients.
That one really b****y mare that pins her ears at everyone and everything for every reason that doesn't make sense..must be a stereotypical pony or horse, female in gender required. Can be any color you desire; must be a b****.

 If I think of anything else useful I'll let you know.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An iron clad boarding contract. If board payment exceeds 3 days, horse will be sold at the following auction. Boarders are good with excuses when payment is overdue - you have to be real tough in this area or you will be left holding the bag which strains the marriage.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Very good point Saddlebag! I was thinking like a week but then that gives too many reasons for excuses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to do a feasibility study which means you have to try to figure out your market. You will need to call other barns to find out what they offer and how much they charge. Then you need to get feed and bedding costs which means the cost of shavings and the cost of wheat straw (superior bedding). This study covers the day to day costs. The capitol costs are separate but part of the study as the entire study is what you take to the bank. With both the day to day and capital costs be sure to add on 30% cost overrun. You need to find out about business licensing, those costs and the cost of insurance. The bank doesn't need all the piddling costs to do with construction, just the overall cost with the overrun calculated in. If you put in a bathroom, that will entail a $12000 septic system. From where I'm sitting I'm seeing something in the $100,000 range. Since this will be run as a business you may want to amortize this over 20 years and will need to figure out how many boarders and what your profit will be to make the payments. Ultimately, you may be happier with a four stall barn with room for a couple of boarders and a much lower mortgage. With only two boarders I'd be digging a hole for an outhouse, like the pioneers used.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

We actually were originally not going through the bank. There is a farmers co-op loan you can go through here to get up and running.

Honestly i've been trying to convince DH i'd rather do a 6 stall barn with the indoor arena. The cost of the indoor is actually one of the lower costs we are facing, go figure. 

The property we are currently focused on has changed things a bit in terms of what we are doing and how we are going to start things up. We are now looking at a provincial funding to set up with a "hobby farm". Honestly I don't even know what the exact route of attack is in terms of financing anymore lol. DH is dealing with that aspect. I've just been told to put together the plan and help put together the expense list of starting up. He is the money man :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

May be I missed it on a way, but if you are going to feed hay in stalls you may want to get those mounted hay feeders (or I've seen a combination of grain/hay feeder). Unless you gonna throw the hay on floor of course (but some horses will make a great mess out of hay, shavings, and pee). BTW, I also strongly recommend to check places around to find shavings in bulk - THAT will save A LOT of money. 

Also get some saddle pad racks. That was an issue in half of the barns I went to for lessons. While of course you can keep it on saddle, it's not very pleasant when it's soaking wet in summer (and you have to dry it out somewhere). 

Fans - not so sure. Especially for Canada. I'm in Maryland, and in 7 or 8 years having my own barn I used the fan (I have it in run-in, because I don't stall in summer) just handful of times (my run-in stays pretty cool even during the heat). 

I also have heavy-duty rubber mats around the outside hay feeder. While I know they are not cheap that helps A LOT to keep hay clean (we have almost no waste), and horses dry during/after the rain weather (also prevent thrush etc.).

Good luck with getting good deals on everything!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I love having the mats in the pen-right now I have 3 in each, but if I get another horse-I will need to get some more mats-I like for them to be able to get out of the mud. The donkey uses them as her bathroom-sure makes her pen easy to clean.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I highly recommend Nelson waterers. Their initial cost is higher but I guarantee it is worth it in the long run. They have excellent customer service, repair kits(which it's rarely needed) are universal (both wall mount and free standing), they ship them to you within 24 hrs and they are simple to work on. Ours are mounted in the fence line, so they serve two paddocks, so fewer are needed. I feel like a sound like a salesman but walking by and tapping the bowl every morning to make sure it's working rather than buckets,hoses, hammering ice, etc it's amazing. 
I also wanted to say, I know nothing about Canadian taxes but here the tax regulations are different for hobby farm vs. horse business. When we do our taxes we have our personal, our farm and our horse farm. If the horses are considered a hobby there are less possible deductions. Like I said, I have no idea what it's like in Canada but may be something you want to look into. Good luck with your adventure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Great idea on the mats under outside hay feeder! I never would have thought of that!

We are going to do fans in the barn, our summers are sweltering hot. I was planning on doing a hay feeder in the stalls but I want to do the ones that go on the floor in a bucket with the thing on top to make it a slow feeder. I can't remember the name of it now lol. 

Saddle pad racks is a great idea as well! I love these suggestions!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

If you're going to have feed buckets in the stalls, I would use Tupperware type containers with the horses name on it to divvy up grain and then just dump in the stall bucket. Cheaper then getting individual buckets, easily replaceable, take up very little space, and can make up all meals in one go and put lids on for someone else to feed later or what have you. Also excellent for when horses have different supplement needs, then you just have one person doing up the grains, no mix ups, and if you have any self or semi boarders, they can do up their own and just leave outside stall for you to feed later or whatever.

Buy used where possible, look on craigslist etc.

I would LOVE to be in your position right now.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I disagree with redpony. Automatic waterers make it so you cannot tell if a horse is drinking properly. Though it's a bit more work, the old fashioned way (I think) is the way to go.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Yea I am not a fan of automatic waterers. They are great when you have huge barns with 30+ horses as it cuts down on work. But I like to be able to monitor my horses water intake. I would just put heaters in the outside water tubs and do heated buckets in doors  DH is an electrician so we can do lots of little things lol.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a frost free hydrant installed and run the water into a container as I am mindful of consumption. Bucket heaters will make your hydro meter spin off the wall. A friend used on in a small tank, in the barn and her hydro jumped $300 mo. I'm happy with the hydrant. In Ontario, at one time, the farm had to make $8000 in order to get a farm rating with tax benefits. That figure may have gone up.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Zexious said:


> Automatic waterers make it so you cannot tell if a horse is drinking properly. Though it's a bit more work, the old fashioned way (I think) is the way to go.


I agree. That's what we have (after trying out automatic ones for one year). I always know how much water left to expect in the end of the day (when we fill it up). If too much left - something to be concerned about!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Yea I am not a fan of automatic waterers. They are great when you have huge barns with 30+ horses as it cuts down on work. But I like to be able to monitor my horses water intake. I would just put heaters in the outside water tubs and do heated buckets in doors  DH is an electrician so we can do lots of little things lol.


We have used them for many years with many horses and never had a problem. However, if you want to monitor your horses intake, Nelson makes a water consumption indicator:
Accessories for Automatic Waterers | Nelson Mfg | IA


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> I disagree on the smoke detectors. I thought it was an obvious item but I ended up having to pull them all down b/c the dust in the barn kept making them go off. No matter how much I tried to keep them clean they would always go off and spook the horses. Also there would never be anyone in the barn or close enough to hear them at night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Heat detectors are far more useful. The dust won't have any impact. In fact, heat detectors are used in spaces of buildings where dust of any type is very present. There are many different types of heat detectors to satisfy the environmental conditions where you are. Depending on how close you are to the building, you can have any detectors tie into a remote notification system. Small systems like this are easily affordable and can help bring peace of mind.

Hope that helped!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry if I mention things that others already have. Didn't read them all.
Aerator 
Mower
Poles for arena bad barrels and block to lift poles to make small jumps 
Extra panels for a round pen
Pick nick table for lesson moms to chill at or whoever else wants to hang out
Extra hoses 
Hanging brushes bag for back of tack room door
Fire extinguisher 
Microwave 
Mini fridge
Locks for tack room and feed room and multiple copy's of the key for boarders
Pallets to put hay on top of
Lots of tools so shovels, hammer, level,screws, power screwdriver , nails, crowbar, and lots of other basic tools that come in handy on almost a daily basis. 
Box fans for stalls
Box fan holders
Caddy for soaps and such at wash rack
Cabinets to keep things like liniment, furazone , bandages etc.
Extra chairs if you decide to do something like a barn night. We have bonfire nights at the barn I'm at .everyone brings a dish and everyone hangs out eats, drinks and has a great time. There's usually more food than we can all eat and lots of laughs. Also helps to strengthen a barn family feel between boarders.
Automatic waterers if you want them 
Hay storage area whether it's round or square bails you'll need a place to put them so some kind of covered awning . 
Wheel barrows


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh bush hog


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

Did someone mention a frig, full or mini depends on your space in the feed/tack room and what you want to keep in it (ex: bottled water, perishable meds etc).

If you give your own shots, a sharps container for the used needles. Ask your vet if he will dispose of the container when full.


----------

